

Serveraxis jacked up their prices today. Alternatives? - imsteve

..Right before the next billing cycle too.<p>What other Xen VPSs have you guys used?
======
rms
<http://www.slicehost.com/> is really popular here but they have a waiting
list unless you prepay. Serveraxis is still cheaper per unit of bandwidth and
HD space.

~~~
imsteve
My limiting factor is RAM, but it looks like serveraxis is cheaper than
slicehost for that.

